# Rio Whoo Hoo



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

I purchased two beautiful female guarumos from aquamac about a month ago and i purchased an aditional male from him about a week ago and after his third day in the tank with the two females i woke up to 12 eggs from one and the other looks gravid now. just wanted to say thanks to aquamac for the great frogs. i will post some pics when the eggs are alittle more settled in. but in the mean time here is the trio. minus the male i will try to get some pics tonight.

female #1








female #2


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

here is a shot of the male.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice color and patterns! Got a full tank shot?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

they are in a ten gal vert now but will most likely end up in 75 gal cube i have in the basement. but here you go


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Great looking viv. That skull caught me by surprise.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great looking frogs!! i am assumign that is a 20 gallon vertical right?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

no unfortunatly it was to be a 10gal temp tank to find out positive genders but after the third day there was 12 eggs in one canister and the second female has 14 more in the big brom to the top left. i almost hate to move them to there 75gal cube im setting up for them. so i will be keeping a close eye on them for now.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah, sounds like they will be in there for a bit now.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

ok now this may be a dumb question but with 26 eggs and from what i can see it looks like most of them are fertile. what are they going to do with all of the tads i count mabee 20 sutable spots for tads. im new to pumilio.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well that is one of the problems, they will only raise about 4-5 at a time, although there the super parents who are the exception and raise a lot more its a rarity, if you have other pumilios who are not currently breeding and raising tads you can place those tads in their tanks and they will raise them.


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Good luck with them all. I am glad to see that they are doing well for you. I have another trio in quarantine and the females seem to produce pretty large clutches compared to a lot of our other pumilio. Julio is right...they may raise 4-7 at a time but I would say that your doing pretty well with your first pumilio :wink: .

Take care,

Mike


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

With that many extra tads, Id be tempted to pull some and try to raise them artificially on egg yolk, or other frog eggs.


----------

